# Who's NOT snowed in?



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

Looks like everyone from coast to coast is getting some cold weather. I'm in New Mexico. Overnight 7" fell at our house in the mountains, and daughter got nearly 5" in the city, with more expected through Thursday. _*BRRRR*_...I want to go someplace warm. I am not a snowbunny. On the plus side, I don't have to go out in it.


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

6 inches Saturday, 4 inches this morning and still some more to come. School bus got stuck this AM on a hill but I got my carpool to the school in a front wheel drive van, right past that bus too. 

They need to hire better drivers for those buses.

Wife had the 4WD for her commute to work.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

I live in Central Pa and it was 64 yesterday!!!! As I look out the window at work in the Baltimore area it is what they like to call a wintery mix.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

It was -11 F this morning. -6 F yesterday morning.

My battery hardly lights the engine light, but the car started.

My wife's truck tire deflated (due to shrinkage of the air in the cold breaks the seal).

Door locks were iced shut, couldn't push the door button to open the door.

Sprayed with liberal amounts of de-icer, and by pounding on the button with my palm, got it to depress. SURPISE! The door was sealed shut with ice too!

doc


----------



## just jim (Oct 18, 2007)

No snow, but very icy.
My Stang has that feature where when you open the door the window lowers slghtly, and then raises to seal when you shut it.
It was iced and I didn't want to force the dorr open without the window having lowered.
Poured some cold water on it and all was good.
Was careful on the drive in, especially corners and bridges, no sudden movements, did the speed limit or slightly lower all the way in to work.
Saw a couple of people zipping by me, I'm sure I'll read about them in the paper tomorrow.
A coworker said she saw a car in a tree as she came in from the other direction.
I came in from the coast side, a bit warmer.
In her direction, 7 miles past work, chains were required.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

74 here in East Central Virginia yesterday but today is 48 and rainy. This up and down swing is the weather for the next 3-4 months here. Have a feeling the whole SE and Mid Atlantic area is due for a powerful Nor'easter this year though.:beer:


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

Northeastern Indiana has been getting hit with rain/freezing rain/sleet/snow for over a month now. It doesn't accumulate because we'll get just enough rain to melt it. Today they're calling for an inch of snow and up to 3 inches tonight so we'll see. There's only a light dusting on the ground right now.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

We've gotten temps in the low single digits during the day and are expecting 3-5 inches of powdery snow by midnight. I guess I'll probably end up cancelling my tutoring session, which is set for 4:30 pm.

On the upside, it should make for good skiing and sledding. Much of our snow cover was melted away in the rain this weekend.


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

77 degrees here, wearing shorts. Ah, Florida! Tonight is our restaurant's Christmas party..still after so many, too many years here it doesn't feel like Christmas because of the warmth.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

-20 for the low last night and currently all of 4 degrees and snowing. I am already tired of winter :lol: Over the weekend not a lot of snow but visibility under 50 feet most of the time from blowing snow. I lost power and spent 6 hours trying to stay warm Sunday night before they managed to restore power. They had to escort the line trucks out with 2 snowplows to get through the drifts.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

64 yesterday, snow today. go figure.


----------



## izbnso (May 12, 2007)

Salliem and I are both sporting the same wardrobe. I'm on the Gulf Coast and we all felt jipped when New Orleans got snow and we didn't. It snows about every 11 years here. If we are lucky the snow stays on the ground for an entire day before it melts and we are back into shorts and flip flops within three days.


----------



## katbalou (Nov 21, 2001)

ice. still a lot of NE with out power. lots of trees, limbs and power lines down.
supposed to get 1-3 inches of snow tomorrow.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

It went down to 14 last night with a wind chill factor of 5 (or -5, I forget). We've got the lights on and a small heater going in the well house, hoping the pump won't freeze. This is all still rather new for a Los Angeles native, but, actually, I prefer it  We got a few inches of snow a few days ago, but temps haven't hit more than 25. Then sun melts a little snow but the temps turn it into ice, and I haven't even learned how to drive in snow yet . In a little more than a week, we should be peeking over 32 for a few days at least.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

Gosh Phoebe, you and my friends down the Oregon coast are colder that us in Southern Southeast Alaska. We were 29F last night, got about of inch of snow today and then it went up to 36F. Clear and cold now supposed to be 26 tonight. Might be ugly in a few places in the morning where melt collected. Foot or more in Juneau I understand.
Love Bellinghan,
Merry Christmas!!!
Nan


----------



## navyjeremy (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah it has been 60s-70s for about the last here in coastal lower GA. The weather has been great...:bounce:


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Not snowing here and I kinda miss it. Palm Beach Florida


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Nope, not snowed in. People up North got hit real hard though. I don't mind being snowed in. Sometimes you come home after a snowstorm and you find the snowplow has left a 2 foot snowbank across your driveway and you ahve to dig yourself into your own driveway which still has a foot of snow in it... that's depressing.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Plenty of snow in Chicago! The 2 hour commute home gives you some wonderful time to reflect. 

We had about 6 inches yesterday and now it seems to have calmed down.


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

It's snowing again, and looks like it will continue off and on through tomorrow. Now that I'm cozy at home, I say "bring it on". It's a good day to run the oven. I think I'll bake some cookies.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Just finished baking off the peffernuse (sp) and heating the next pot of coffee.....snow is spitting down, I can still see the grass in the yard....think it's been running in the teens for the past 3 days....last week the "ones that know, or talk like they know" threatened us with sleet and ice that didn't really come. Cracked into the hot chocolate yesterday afternoon, even toasted marshmallows on the gas stove to go on top.....:smiles:
Tea pot is getting a work out.....


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Yes, back when I owned Honda CRX, it only took about 6 inches of snow before my Honda couldn't touch pavement. i got stuck getting into or out of my driveway but never on the roads.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

We got a little over 3" yesterday/last night and it will al be melted by the time I get home tonight. Currently its 34 and raining but it is supposed to turn to snow tonight and then get warm for a couple of days followed by 3 days of perdicted solid snowfall for the week of xmas.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Where I am in MN it usually isn't the snow thats the issue. Its the wind driven snow that goes by horizontally :lol: The last storm dropped visibility here to 100 feet or less.


----------



## wheresthegrub (Oct 28, 2008)

How come men are like a snow storm....:roll:

to find the answer just google the question {{chuckling}}:lol:


The only snow I have seen is in the mountains, about an hour drive away.... but I am freezing my tail off..., brrrrr..... when's summer??:bounce::bounce:


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Blizzard warning here again, 4-7 inches of snow tomorrow with 40+mph winds. Winter is getting old fast.


----------



## oldschool1982 (Jun 27, 2006)

Ahhhhh! Snowy Chicago winters. Had 22 yrs of them. It was the cold that really sent me packing to Atlanta at the time. The last two winters I was there were when records were set for coldest days ever. If memory serves me we had a sanp in both the winters of 1983-4 and 1984-85 with temps as low as-46 with no windchill at DuPage Co Airport.

Still nothing like the snows of 1977-78. In Elmhurst, we had almost 80 inches of the stuff on the ground at one time by January 1978. In the late 90's, even in Upstate New York was enjoyable. Had a 300ft driveway to take care of though. Doohhh!!!!

KC had horrible Ice Storms. Bad one in 2002 brough the area to it's knees.
Virginia, where we are, is not known for snow at all. We've had a couple freak events (April 2007 we had a snowy Easter Sunday) but unless there's a Nor'easter headed up the coast It'll be just rain and maybe Ice. The DD and I would welcome a "White Christmas" or anythin from Dec to Feb but the DW hopes never to see it again.


----------



## nickles (Dec 21, 2008)

The Willamette Valley, Oregon. I had snow all last week and now we are back to our usual intense levels of rain. It is a complete shower outside and I can't travel anywhere. I have snow keeping me in the valley no matter what direction I go in.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

-12 below, wind chill.....it's cold, it's really cold......not into cold....


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

was just on the phone with a friend whose daughter is near Springfield MO, and they are sooooooo cold. Have lots of farm animals to care for so have to be out in it some.

We still have only snow on the mountains here--strange, you all saw what hit Seattle south of us and Juneau to the north got dumped on. Supposed to start snowing tomorrow evening and go through Christmas Day. Has been in the high teens and twenties for a week. that is unusual here.

Merry Christmas all and Stay Warm,
Nan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Here in Rochester it's currently 18ºF and windy. Schools were closed because of the temps, blowing and drifting snow. Friday night/Sat. am we got about 
10". Sat. night/Sun Am we got about 3-4" more. Shoveled the roof of the house and plowed the driveway 3 times. It's nice, but then again I enjoy winter for the most part! Of course Wd. the temp is supposed to go into the 40's and rain. Now that, Sucks!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

I spent an hour and a half blowing snow in -20 windchill's today and there is another 4 inches of snow forecast for today and tomorrow. I am sick of winter already!


----------



## amazingrace (Jul 28, 2006)

We're in for another wintry blast. It's nowing now, and they are calling for 6 or more inches here, with possibly double that in the higher elevations. We don't have to go out in it, and if we lose power we still have the wood stove for heat, and I can cook on it too. So we're okay. Time for some hot cocoa...or a hot toddy...or a shot of brandy :lips: or some hot cocoa with baileys :lips:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

smattering of ice this morning....the roads are still driveable.


----------



## chefhow (Oct 16, 2008)

We got down to 8 this morning and yesterday it was -5 with the wind. Thats pretty cold for south central pa.


----------



## shipscook (Jan 14, 2007)

there is 4-6" forecast for tonight here at sea level. with more snow showers tomorrow, temps in the high 20's low 30's.
Roads should be fine for a while, as long as it stays cold,they are dry now. just read we have had 12 precip free days!!
Have a Great Holidays All,
Nan


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

the snow and ice predicted came and melted quickly.....good but weird.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Cummon Mary you know winter just officially started. And what are you complaining about? You live down south!


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Something to do with the 4 foot deep drift at the end of my driveway :lol: and you have trees up there, down here every time the wind blows my driveway drifts shut


----------

